# Weltweiter Spam kommt aus wenigen Quellen



## technofreak (22 Mai 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,764086,00.html#ref=rss


> Das war eine Menge Arbeit: Drei Monate lang hat ein Forscherteam kalifornischer und ungarischer Universitäten mit Hilfe selbst entwickelter Software unerwünschte Werbepost analysiert
> ....
> Das Ergebnis der nun veröffentlichten Studie: Die beworbenen Waren sind einer Handvoll von Spam-Netzwerken zuzuordnen.


Hätten sie einfacher  haben können: Einfach mal bei antispam nachgefragt hätte ihnen viel Arbeit erspart.
 Diese Erkenntnis ist seit Jahren bekannt


----------



## technofreak (22 Mai 2011)

*AW: Weltweiter Spam kommt aus wenigen Quellen*

Presseschau 2011 - antispam.de


> Und man schaue mal in meine Signatur, die ich schon seit Jahren benutze....





			
				Signatur kjz1 schrieb:
			
		

> mein Credo: die 10 größten ROKSO-Spammer aus dem Verkehr gezogen, und 80 % des weltweiten Spam-Problems hätte sich mit einem Schlag erledigt....


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Weltweiter Spam kommt aus wenigen Quellen*

Auch bei spamhaus.org weiß man über die Strukturen schon lange Bescheid. Maßgeblich sind 3 oder 4 russische Spammerbanden, die darüber hinaus wohl auch z.T. zusammenarbeiten.


----------

